# Bay Photo - nothing but problems :(



## rub (Dec 15, 2011)

What a terrible experience I have had dealing with Bay Photo.  Not only are the turnaround times comopletely out to lunch (5 days for prints??) but their shipping is a joke as well.  1 in 5 orders with them actually ships as requested.  My most recent order was held for 4 days, with each time I contacted them they said they were shipping that day, and then finally were shipped standard UPS, not UPS Express Saver.  

I now have clients that will not have their images in time for Christmas.

And when I contact them, they say I didnt give enough lead time and I should expect delays.  If they would have either had the shipping or the printing done as they state, I would have been fine.  I accounted for one screw up from them, but that wasnt enough, obviously.

End of rant.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

I am so sorry! I'd be ranting too! 
Don't they publish deadlines for this? If you made the deadline they'd better be getting the stuff out to you in time!


----------



## camz (Dec 15, 2011)

Kristal I said bye bye to bay photo a couple of years back. I wasn't happy with our experience at all. I recommend whcc as we've had only one problem with them since the transition(Unlike bay where there as more then a few) - whcc they flipped pages on an album. But, the remedy that they performed was a great definition of customer service. As for redemption, they corrected and shipped it with no cost promptly.

Bay Photo is just within 50 miles from me and they still had delays - I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through being up north and in a different country.


----------



## rub (Dec 15, 2011)

They were quick to then say it was my fault for not having enough lead time to accommodate for their mistakes. 

It makes me look unprofessional and the fact that they flat out lie to me is horrible. 

Cameron, does WHCC offer photographic flush mount albums? I couldn't find them on the website. That's my number one seller for boudoir and I need to find a replacement. ASAP.


----------



## Destin (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe it's different for me because my experience with them has been through my smugmug pro account, but my orders always ship fast and accurately. I've NEVER had an issue. Prints are always of the highest quality and they respond to my emails promptly. 

Now the other provider that I have an option to use through smugmug is ezprints, and they're very good too, but they have messed up a few orders. Always fixed them and shipped out the proper order ASAP, for free with overnight shipping too.

Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

I really love Pounds lab and H&H and I believe both have the flush mount albums. I never really had a problem with Millers either.


----------



## camz (Dec 15, 2011)

They do. Check this link out: Press Printed Albums | WHCC

First paragraph below the visuals state:

"Press Printed Albums are *flush mount albums *with thick lay-flat pages and no middle gutter. Printed on our Indigo Digital Printing Presses, our Press Printed Albums offer more unique and affordable options compared to other flush mount and photographic albums. With our industry leading turnaround time and free two-day shipping, you can order an album Monday morning and have it in your hands on Friday!"

What I love about too besides their promptness is that it's gutterless and creases are very minimal. Makes laying out waaay easier. I'll post some pictures later..

Mleek brings up a good suggestion I think. I've ordered samples from Miller Labs and I was pretty content. Destin, maybe you are just lucky =D. 



rub said:


> They were quick to then say it was my fault for not having enough lead time to accommodate for their mistakes.
> 
> It makes me look unprofessional and the fact that they flat out lie to me is horrible.
> 
> Cameron, does WHCC offer photographic flush mount albums? I couldn't find them on the website. That's my number one seller for boudoir and I need to find a replacement. ASAP.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 15, 2011)

Really, if you want the best options for albums? Finao. I LOVE them!!!


----------



## rub (Dec 15, 2011)

My clients LOVE the metallic paper so the press print doesn't work for me.  or I would be all over that Cameron! 

I might have to order one so at least it's an option.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 15, 2011)

I recommend Queensberry Partner Home for albums. They are fantastic!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 15, 2011)

was your order for an album from Bay?


----------



## camz (Dec 15, 2011)

rub said:


> My clients LOVE the metallic paper so the press print doesn't work for me.  or I would be all over that Cameron!
> 
> I might have to order one so at least it's an option.




Ahhh. whcc has the Pearl paper which has somewhat of a metallic finish but they don't have the metallic paper like Bay. But, at Bay's the metallic finish is cheaper by 10% compared to the Pearl.   

It could be a logistics issue regarding your whereabouts but if you bring other options to the table for your clients I'll defintely vouch for these guys.


----------



## rub (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm still not big fan of the pearl, but I am a fan of WHCC. I've ordered through them before and never had issues. Bay just offered more products at a better price. 

This order was just prints.  

I will try those press albums and check out the suggestions for flush mounts.


----------



## rub (Dec 16, 2011)

To update, I ordered replacement prints from MpixPro yesterday, and they were supposed to be in hand today.  Guess what-they wont be here till Dec 19th.  I had talked to Customer Serivce directly and they said it wouldnt be an issue, paid the fee, and now im out another $100.  

I cannot wait for this year to be over.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 16, 2011)

*send much love to rub* Business is hell sometimes huh?


----------



## rub (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep, sure is.  It was a tough year, between breaking my collarbone, spraining my AC joint, and tearing my rotator cuff, having 2 hard drives crash and dealing with Bay on more than one occasion,there were many days I wanted to become a waitress.


----------



## camz (Dec 16, 2011)

That's alot to deal with...hope you get all recovered.

We took a month off during spring a month in summer and a few weeks here and for the kids so on that regard it was good - they're getting super active in sports, arts and the music.  

My rant regarding this year is that almost every single client inquiry requests we're getting asks for digital files - ack! Expecting the same price of an album.  We have to push a little life lesson and education in order to explain that most people who order discs just have them sit there and collect dust.  These images were meant to be printed, as they've been retouched, colour corrected and a little LCD displaying their images really degrade them -nothing but an old argument here.  But there's more and more every year that need to be educated.  I wonder if eventually we will lose the battle...  

Seriously, I'm starting to sneak a peek over at the commercial end. If I didn't enjoy myself as much I think I might've switched fields.




rub said:


> Yep, sure is.  It was a tough year, between breaking my collarbone, spraining my AC joint, and tearing my rotator cuff, having 2 hard drives crash and dealing with Bay on more than one occasion,there were many days I wanted to become a waitress.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## camz (Dec 16, 2011)

Awwwww...the poor little rich kid.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 16, 2011)

rub said:


> To update, I ordered replacement prints from MpixPro yesterday, and they were supposed to be in hand today.  Guess what-they wont be here till Dec 19th.  I had talked to Customer Serivce directly and they said it wouldnt be an issue, paid the fee, and now im out another $100.
> 
> I cannot wait for this year to be over.



Let us know how the prints from Mpix are in comparison to what you are used to.  I won't use Mpix anymore, but was considering Bay Photos.  Now, I'm not sure where I'll go.

FWIW, Mpix used my billing address instead of my shipping address for some recent photos so the client might not get those in time for Christmas, either.  Heck, I'm thinking about just going back to Costco.  Never had any of these types of problems with them.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> rub said:
> 
> 
> > To update, I ordered replacement prints from MpixPro yesterday, and they were supposed to be in hand today.  Guess what-they wont be here till Dec 19th.  I had talked to Customer Serivce directly and they said it wouldnt be an issue, paid the fee, and now im out another $100.
> ...



Kerb, I'll mail you my rejects and then you decide about Costco...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 16, 2011)

You don't need to.  I'm sure every Costco and every lab is different.  My local one happens to be fantastic.  They take pride in what they produce and it shows.  I personally liked Mpix because of their packaging, but their shipping problems and print quality were a deal breaker.

Now, on the other hand, if you want to upload a photo to my Costco and have me mail you the prints to compare, we could probably work something out. 



GeorgieGirl said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > rub said:
> ...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> You don't need to.  I'm sure every Costco and every lab is different.  My local one happens to be fantastic.  They take pride in what they produce and it shows.  I personally liked Mpix because of their packaging, but their shipping problems and print quality were a deal breaker.
> 
> Now, on the other hand, if you want to upload a photo to my Costco and have me mail you the prints to compare, we could probably work something out.
> 
> ...



Might be a fun approach....funny how little I print anymore.

(I too am still waiting for my Smugmug/Bay bent and creased photos for replacement....like Rub.)


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 16, 2011)

Krystal try GTA imaging in Toronto. They went above and beyond for me this year. They have the same metallic paper and albums etc. I would suggest either them or WHCC. WHCC's turn around time is phenomanal but GTA's customer service is amazing.


----------



## camz (Dec 16, 2011)

Mpix for prints I don't have any problems with except for the price comparison with Costco - I think I mentioned this on your thread Kerb. It's crazy how we are getting a bunch of mixed results from our vendors.  I was dissing on Destin earlier but I'm sure he probably has a better experience like many compared to what I had with Bay...and now with Kristal. My intention with going and hiring Bay was that they were logistically the closest, it was possible for me to physically pick it up if shipping was an issue.  Little did I know that problems with shipping wasn't the only thing, I had two orders with incorrect swatches within a month.  It was plain ol' ridiculous.  I don't know, maybe the tweakers on the graveyard shift were the ones performing QC on my order. 

That's enough ranting from me. Hopefully we'll all have a good year for 2012! 




Kerbouchard said:


> You don't need to.  I'm sure every Costco and every lab is different.  My local one happens to be fantastic.  They take pride in what they produce and it shows.  I personally liked Mpix because of their packaging, but their shipping problems and print quality were a deal breaker.
> 
> Now, on the other hand, if you want to upload a photo to my Costco and have me mail you the prints to compare, we could probably work something out.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 16, 2011)

We parted ways with Bay too.. Went to MPix for prints and WHCC for albums


----------



## rub (Dec 16, 2011)

Not enough ranting for me. Ups just called with a $90.34 customs charge. ARGH!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 16, 2011)

BlairWright said:


> We parted ways with Bay too.. Went to MPix for prints and WHCC for albums



So does Bay have a variety of labs then too? Of the 4 labs I sent to, those prints were closest to what my monitor looked like.


----------



## rub (Dec 16, 2011)

As far as I know, they just have the one lab in California.


----------



## camz (Dec 16, 2011)

rub said:


> Not enough ranting for me. Ups just called with a $90.34 customs charge. ARGH!!



For me, that's almost a one way ticket to Vegas!


----------



## rub (Dec 20, 2011)

Just to update, I still have not received my order.  Bay ensured me that their customer service department would be calling me.  Never happened.  They did reverse the shipping charges on my order, but that does nothing to help the massive lost revenues I've had by giving clients High Res files so they can get their xmas presents out, nor does it help to have clients birthday presents here on time.

Worst. Experience. Ever.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I have not gotten my re-order either. I gave the creased photos with the promise for a replacement. Assuming they ever get here.


----------

